# WTB Youth Shotgun



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My youngest wants to get a new shotgun(new to him anyway) and isn't quite full size yet. Looking for a youth shotgun. Interested in pump or SS.

Let me know what you have. Thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hopefully you can find a pump over a single shot. The singles all have a pretty good punch to them, and the kids get bored with them quickly. I went that route with my daughter and quickly ended up purchasing a pump shortly after. The Mossberg Bantam has been a good gun for my girls. It comes with stock spacers to add as they grow. Good luck in your search.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hopefully you can find a pump over a single shot. The singles all have a pretty good punch to them, and the kids get bored with them quickly. I went that route with my daughter and quickly ended up purchasing a pump shortly after. The Mossberg Bantam has been a good gun for my girls. It comes with stock spacers to add as they grow. Good luck in your search.


Thanks for the info Fowl!

I am a big fan of Mossberg 500's(just like benelli a little more  ) So I was looking at the Bantam for him but was worried he would outgrow it to fast. I didn't know about the spacers. They have it for a pretty good deal at Wally World.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Benelli would be good, except for the $420 they want for one. A semi-auto starts looking real good for a few bucks more. FYI the Bantam also comes with a Mossberg Youth Program Coupon that allows a 50% discount for a standard size replacement stock and/or forearm assembly. Also, it's the Super Bantam that has the spacer/recoil pad.
I'm not trying to steer you one direction or another, just passing along some information.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Benelli would be good, except for the $420 they want for one. A semi-auto starts looking real good for a few bucks more. FYI the Bantam also comes with a Mossberg Youth Program Coupon that allows a 50% discount for a standard size replacement stock and/or forearm assembly. Also, it's the Super Bantam that has the spacer/recoil pad.
> I'm not trying to steer you one direction or another, just passing along some information.


I really do appreciate the info! First crack at this. I have pictures of me swinging around a full size 500 20 when i was 6-7 years old. We were forced to have longer arms back then I guess.

So the knowledge is welcomed!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a winchester 120 ranger youth. Found it at a pawn shop in vernal. It has a closer reach on the forearm than the 870 youth. I almost had a browning micro bps which has the bottom ejection. But fedex dropped it while shipping and dinged the end of barrel and choke. Had to ship it back and get a refund. I really liked the mossberg and would have it but I found that winchester for a good price. I think if I was to buy an auto I would have a serious look at tristar youth model.


----------

